# Basic phrases



## Kusho

I'm because I want to learn Tagalog. The reason is that my girlfriend and host of friends of mine are Phillippine and I want to be able to talk them in both langauges. 

Could you help me with a few words:

You are late!
What time is it?
Where do you want to eat?
Are you OK?
What time can I expect you home?
Where have you been?
Where are you?
What's for lunch/dinner?
Good evening/afternoon
Do you want to play basketball today/tomorrow?
Salamat


----------



## MarcB

I am not a native but I will start you off until one comes along.

You are late!        Hulika!
What time is it?   Anong horas na?
Where do you want to eat? Saan gusto mong kumain
Are you OK?   Okay ka ba?
What time can I expect you home?   Anong horas ka ba darating dito sa bahay?
Where have you been?  Saan ka ba nanga ling?
Where are you?      Saan  ka ba?
What's for lunch/dinner?  Ano ba makakain ngayong tanghali/gabi?


----------



## Kusho

Salamat for your help..


----------



## Aku

MarcB said:
			
		

> You are late! Hulika!
> What time is it? Anong horas na?
> Where do you want to eat? Saan gusto mong kumain
> Are you OK? Okay ka ba?
> What time can I expect you home? Anong horas ka ba darating dito sa bahay?
> Where have you been? Saan ka ba nanga ling?
> Where are you? Saan ka ba?
> What's for lunch/dinner? Ano ba makakain ngayong tanghali/gabi?


 
Hi Kusho and MarcB,

Just a few comments/corrections/alternatives... 


You are late! = *Hulí ka na!* (Lit. You are already late.)

Filipino/Tagalog relies heavily on adverbs like *na* for emphasis and/or to alter meanings of expressions, phrases etc., and of course, on the correct placement of stress on words.
_Hulí ka!_ (with stress on the *i*) means "You're last", or "You're the last one".
_Húli ka!_ (with the stress on the *u*) means "Gotcha!"

What time is it? Anong horas na?  

Where do you want to eat? = *Saan mo gustong kumain?*

_Saan gusto mong kumain_ doesn't quite sound right because of the word order.


Are you OK? Okay ka ba? 
Or you can also say, *Ayos** ka lang ba?*

What time can I expect you home? Anong horas ka ba darating dito sa bahay? 

Where have you been? Saan ka ba nang*g*aling? 

Where are you? *Na*saan ka ba? 

What's for lunch/dinner? Ano ba*ng* makakain ngayong tanghali/gabi? 


Hope this helps 
Aku


----------



## Seb_K

Kusho,

Musta?

Good afternoon - *Magandang hapon*

Good evening - *Magandang gabi

*


----------



## Chriszinho85

I have a couple of questions:





			
				Aku said:
			
		

> What time is it? Anong horas na?


Isn't the correct way to spell "horas" in Tagalog without the "h"?


			
				Aku said:
			
		

> Where have you been? Saan ka ba nang*g*aling?


I've also heard "Saan ka galing?" Is this also correct  also?





			
				Aku said:
			
		

> Where are you? *Na*saan ka ba?


  What's the difference with adding "na" in front of "saan"?

Also, Kusho wanted a translation of "Do you want to play basketball today/tomorrow." I think it would be "Gusto mong maglaro ng basketball ngayon/bukas." Is this right?

 Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Kusho

Salamat to alll


----------



## Aku

Hi Chriszinho85,

You're right. _Horas_ should have been spelled *oras*. Thanks for correcting me.


*Saan vs. Nasaan*. It would be better to post a separate thread on this topic, but here's a brief explanation.

The adverb *saan *is used in relation to "motion verbs", as opposed to a "static or locative verb" which requires *nasaan.* When someone asks for the location of a person, an object--or of an event even--the correct adverb to use is *nasaan*.

Ex. Where are you? *Na*saan ka ba?
Where is the book? *Na*saan ang libro?
Where is the meeting (taking place)? *Na*saan ang _meeting_? 

When someone asks where someone is going to, coming from, or where something happened, etc., *saan* is used.

Ex. Where do you live? Saan ka nakatira?
Where did you find the book? Saan mo nakita ang libro?
Where have you been? Saan ka ba nanggaling?
*_Saan ka (ba) galing_ is a shortened form of _Saan ka ba nanggaling?_ and is more common in conversational speech, and as such has a more colloquial tone. It's appropriateness will depend largely on the context.

Finally,


> "Do you want to play basketball today/tomorrow." Gusto mong maglaro ng basketball ngayon/bukas."


 


Aku


----------

